
Google Call Screening: a personal robot that talks to, hangs up on spam calls - evo_9
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/google-call-screening-targets-spam-calls-may-usher-in-bot-on-bot-armageddon/
======
stevenicr
Is it possible to make an app that intercepts phone calls and becomes a self
hosted question / answer bouncer?

This is something I have wanted for a long time, but had always assumed that
it would have to work with like a voip solution instead of on the handset
itself.

I'd like to have something similar to this feature with my own customization,
but without handing the info to google to process anything, including the
metadata.

it could be as simple as, do I already now you? press or say one. You are
calling during a time in which I am normally napping, is this important enough
to push through a call and interupt, or perhaps do an sms or voice message to
be delivered within the next 3 hours?

It's been a dream, but not one that would have me giving up more data other
more parties just to live a few time in real life. If it can be coded to run
on the phone, or even with some twillio type service, I'd consider getting a
new phone number, but not another data vacuum.

------
exabrial
Jolly Roger Phone Company has done this, and it's robots are downright savage
:D I love when a telemarketer gets into one of my traps

------
glenrivard
Perfect feature for me. I prefer to not talk to people.

~~~
sctb
We've banned this latest shill account. Please do not create any more to abuse
Hacker News with a Google agenda.

